# cherokee suspension



## Cherokee

I need to up my front end after installing a snoway 6.8 mt plow.

Others have stated that timbrens ride too hard with jeeps - others suggest installing lift coil springs to front.

Question: If I put lift coils on front for plow and air shocks on back to level when plow off - will that equalize everyting or is this not a good idea. Any advice welcomed.

Thanks,
Cherokee

98 Jeep Cherokee Classic with 6.8 Mt snoway plow


----------



## ppandr

Either get air shocks (eaiest to install) or air bags (air ride in JC Whitney). You do not need the lift springs. Everytime you remove the plow you need to reduce air pressure to lower hack down and restore comfortable ride.


----------



## Cherokee

*air bags jeep*

JC Whitney cuts off Jeep at 1994 for air bags- mine is a 98 - haven't been able to find front air shocks either - do you know if air bags for 94 Jeep will fit on 98 - or where to get front air shocks?

Thanks,
Cherokee


----------



## festerw

Cherokee, I PM'd this to you as well, I figured I'd post it for reference later.


Use the air bags from a 97-06 Wrangler, you'll need a 3/4" drill bit to make a hole in the center of the spring perch, a reciprocating saw to cut off the 'cup' for the bump stop, a tap and a 2.5-3 inch fender washer for support of the upper cushion.

The upcountry lift springs, Carquest HD springs or some 93-98 V8 Grand Cherokee front springs.

From what I hear also rear air shocks from an 85 Thunderbird work for the front of the Wranglers, Cherokees use the same mounting so I don't see a reason they wouldn't work there as well.


----------



## Cherokee

Thanks FesterW for the info,

...as it turned out - I ordered airlift air bags for front - got the wrong size - ( airlift determined size based on spring dimensions) - anyway - I now went for the upcountry springs - ( 75.00 at advanced auto) just had them installed - will pick up jeep tomorrow and see how they stack up.

Question: can I use those wrong sized front airlift bags for back rather than return them?

If not - is there a good rear air shock that will equalize the level of truck? I imagine my jeep will now be riding high in front with new u.c. springs up front..or are there other options for rear suspension?

Thanks for all your help,
Cherokee


----------



## festerw

Cherokee;487394 said:


> Question: can I use those wrong sized front airlift bags for back rather than return them?
> 
> If not - is there a good rear air shock that will equalize the level of truck? I imagine my jeep will now be riding high in front with new u.c. springs up front..or are there other options for rear suspension?
> 
> Thanks for all your help,
> Cherokee


No on the bags the rears are a different design than the front, I would return them and get the correct bags for the rear because the upper shock bolts on the XJ's can be a real PITA to do. Basically the upper bolts will snap off and you'll have to figure out a way to either weld in some new studs or find a way to fish new bolts or nuts into the rail to be able to remount some shocks.

Only other option would be to get a HD rear springs setup from Quadratec, but that can be problematic as well.


----------



## Cherokee

*Jeep Suspension*

The upcountry springs up front did the job - plow sits nicely - ( were they G. Cherokee springs that you had recommended?)

Rear is riding a little low - will 2" lift shackles do the trick for back? ( my budget is stretching and rear airbags are around 200.00 - shackles are 40.00)


----------



## festerw

Cherokee;488634 said:


> The upcountry springs up front did the job - plow sits nicely - ( were they G. Cherokee springs that you had recommended?)


They both do the same thing so close enough.



Cherokee;488634 said:


> Rear is riding a little low - will 2" lift shackles do the trick for back? ( my budget is stretching and rear airbags are around 200.00 - shackles are 40.00)


The shackles are a temporary solution, once you put them on the rear springs will start to sag even worse. The XJ's rear leafs are weak in the first place and shackles will just make the problem worse. The airbags while being more expensive will allow you to bring it back up to the stock ride height or a little higher.


----------



## cherokeeman

i have a 96 cherokee with a 7 foot plow been plowing with my jeep for years i installed a 4 inch skyjacker lift to my cherokee have to admit it rides rough but its perfect for plowing you wont need any air lifts or counter weights just turn your key and go its that simple


----------



## festerw

Yes, but if you jack it up 4 inches you'll have to modify the mount to get the a-frame back to level. Not saying it's not an option but there are downsides to it as well.


----------



## cocco78

Look into OME suspensions, Old Man Emu. They are small lift suspension systems that will get you maybe 2-3" of lift and usually have a higher spring rate to accomodate heavier bumpers and such. But these systems are pretty pricey but very high quality. Another option is check out ebay or some Jeep forums for front springs from a cherokee with the up-country suspension package, they have just a slightly higher spring rate and will get you an inch of lift, then go with a full length add a leaf in the rear and some nice shocks... You shouldn't need to modify your plow with these idea's

I run no name brand 4.5" coils on my Comanche and I don't feel the need for any air shocks or anything else. the higher spring rate of the coils hand the plow just fine. As far as modifying the mount some times its easier to modify the a-frame especially on an older plow. Raising up the mounting pins on the A frame isn't that big of a deal, a few pieces of 1/4" angle iron and someone that knows how to weld. This is what I did to a friends plow to put on a lifted CJ5. And this is what i'm going to do to my Meyer setup when I lift the Comanche more this summer.

I'd say its probably not an option for you with your snoway though... but modifing the mount shouldn't be a big deal.


----------



## xrdirthead

FesterW gave me some tips (that I have now lost) on air bags for the front and rear of my 2001 Cherokee. 
The fronts work great but I have a leaking rear air bag now.


----------



## festerw

xrdirthead;758838 said:


> FesterW gave me some tips (that I have now lost) on air bags for the front and rear of my 2001 Cherokee.
> The fronts work great but I have a leaking rear air bag now.


I sent you an email with what I thought was the link, let me know if you didn't get it. I had the opposite problem, one of the front bags is leaking. Not really an issue now as the Jeep is my brothers now and was taken out of plow service after 4 years still no unibody or suspension issues 1 U-joint, cracked exhaust manifold and a set of front brakes. I think that makes the XJ a worthy plow vehicle.


----------



## xrdirthead

I bought the airbags you suggested and you also wrote out in detail what was going to need to be done to get them to work in the 2001 Cherokee. It would be great if you could send that info along again.
Thanks,
Ed


----------



## xrdirthead

I had the local mechanic install them for me.


----------



## doo-man

I have the Air Lift brand Air bags on the rear and they are great, I may be selling them as I do not need the extra help in the rear as I purchased a full size truck for lawn/snow business. They are like new just installed fall time for new trailer I got.


----------



## 89MJComanche

I can't believe how much BS you find on XJ Cherokee's on the internet.

First off. AIRBAGS SUCK!!

You can pick up a cheap set of coils and AAL's from companies like ROUGH COUNTRY that will work just fine on your XJ to prop it up for you and still give you good road manners. You can pick those parts up for $300 (including 4 new shocks) and install them in a few hours with just simple hand tools. A mechanic would charge about $200 plus the cost of an alignment to do this.

Other expensive options like ACOS (Adjustable Coil Over Spacers) or AirBags and things are just a waste of money IMHO. ACOS is real nice, and if your XJ was brand new I'd say go for it... but you gotta realize that these are 9 years old, 26,000 of them were just clunkered, so there is going to be tons of cheap parts and tons of old XJ's kept on the road by those parts for the next many years... There is an XJ right by me that is great for sale for $500... I'd just get a PLOW BEATER XJ and keep your daily driver for daily driving. That is a better investment of $500 than some crappy airbag system.


----------



## Hubjeep

I added these to my XJ coils, just to bring it up a slight bit. My plow only weighs 250 lbs, it was fine stock, but sat a bit low in the front even with the plow down.

This link says stock rubber, mine are urethane. 
http://www.quadratec.com/products/16311_405.htm

If I had a heavier plow and wanted to maintain a stock ride height, this is what I would likely choose.

http://www.quadratec.com/products/99999_52001125.htm


----------



## festerw

89MJComanche;881431 said:


> That is a better investment of $500 than some crappy airbag system.


Who's paying $500? The Airlift bags are $80 and I ran them for 3 years with no problems.


----------



## 89MJComanche

festerw;882285 said:


> Who's paying $500? The Airlift bags are $80 and I ran them for 3 years with no problems.


$80 each times 4 = $320 plus a compressor system to air them up and down $250... and if you abuse the crap out of your rig and really do alot of plowing you will only get 1 winter out of them.


----------



## festerw

No, the front system is $80 for the pair and you do not need a compressor. The rear system is $180 for the pair and again no compressor is needed. Took me roughly 5 minutes to check and adjust the pressure in all 4, I was not easy on it and they lasted the 3 years I used it.

I'm not saying it's a perfect solution but it is a viable solution without losing the stock ride.


----------



## oldrusty

*I*

I run the thunderbird rear airshocks on the front of my 89 comanche. They do an excellent job for what I have invested in them. This will be the 4th season plowing with them and I have no complaints. All I do is air them up when I have the blade on. No need for an onboard air compressor I just use the air compressor in the garage.


----------



## ppandr

festerw;883669 said:


> No, the front system is $80 for the pair and you do not need a compressor. The rear system is $180 for the pair and again no compressor is needed. Took me roughly 5 minutes to check and adjust the pressure in all 4, I was not easy on it and they lasted the 3 years I used it.
> 
> I'm not saying it's a perfect solution but it is a viable solution without losing the stock ride.


I abuse the crap out of mine TJ with the bags...every thing from plowing to off road.
Forty thousand miles and four years later and they still look in good shape. Follow AirRide's directions and keep air pressure in them at all times (min. of 10psi)
You don't need the compressor. 
Air bags or air shocks are the way to go.

New springs and shocks are a waste of time and money if you are looking to spend wisely and make money in this business.


----------



## green frog

I have the tj air lift air bags on my 2000xj cherokee. I have used this set up for about 4 yrs and works great. I just empty the air bags in the summer and go playin in the mud!


----------



## SalvageTitleTJ

If you are trying do it cheap by look into getting a stock height coil spring from V8 Grand Cherokee. And an Add A Leaf or an extra leaf into your leaf spring pack. Both of these will give you a little lift but that part is not important as they will both increase spring rate. Stay away from anything that adds lift but not increase load carrying capacity like coil spring spacers or shackles. I will also agree with either air shocks or air springs. just trying to give another option.


----------



## whillysfreak

http://www.quadratec.com/

http://www.4wd.com/subcategories.aspx?cid=17&jeep-sid=358


----------



## ordually

SalvageTitleTJ;943338 said:


> If you are trying do it cheap by look into getting a stock height coil spring from V8 Grand Cherokee. And an Add A Leaf or an extra leaf into your leaf spring pack. Both of these will give you a little lift but that part is not important as they will both increase spring rate. Stay away from anything that adds lift but not increase load carrying capacity like coil spring spacers or shackles. I will also agree with either air shocks or air springs. just trying to give another option.


I'm in with the "additional spring rate" crown. I'll add my experience on my 89 XJ. I have the factory XJ up country suspension ("off road package" in 89), which measured 18.5" from front hub to fender stock, brand new.

Add in my winch and old-school Western plow mount it sagged to about 16.5" (without the plow attached...with the plow attached it was about on the bump stops!). After years like that, a couple of years ago I had a 4x4 shop in Denver order (new) and install the stiffest Grand Cherokee springs made from Jeep, those from a ZJ V8 Up Country. The front now measures 2 inches higher, at 18.5"...exactly back at the stock XJ Up Country height. The ride is great, better than it was before. It's not too soft, and not too stiff. And with the plow on it sags about 1" or so, to just about stock Cherokee height (17.5").

I've very happy with the improvement with the new Grand Cherokee coils!

Good luck,

Ord.


----------



## pottord

*Just finished some cool front end work*

I just completed the final work on the front end of my cherokee. I had put a ******* pack of s10 leafs with the jeep main leaf and got about 2.5 inches of lift and a stiffer ride during the fall to take care of the saggy butt end. Not the greatest but acceptable. I added a 2" donut to the top of the cherokee springs on the front to level out the ride, this was done at the same time as the rear springs......then I used my friend's truck with a plow on my many driveways when he was out of town....boy I needed one of these things...two weeks later off I went to get a plow I bought off of ebay!

When mounting a plow on the front the standard springs compacted and had issues. Went to the parts store after reading some infomation on this site and got some air shocks to fit the front, installed them and they made it a full day of snow removal until one blew out....better come up with a better plan....new set of the same air shocks, but up graded the cheap plastic connects with welded on fittings to go to a valve directly into the shock. At the same time I ordered new springs from to fit a 03 V8 Grand Cherokee. The orgional cherokee springs had 9 coil turns, ($90 for new when the junk yard was trying to get $60 for the used and abused, for one day service and new over used I thought this was the way to go and only wanted to do it once!) the new 03 GC V8 springs had 12 coil turns. When I put the plow back on I put 50 pounds of air in the shocks and the springs did the rest. They work great. The ride is stiffer of course but the front end is great at taking the weight of the plow. When I take the plow off I will drop the air back down to 20 PSI and the ride should be ok. I have not had the plow off because of snow then more snow then that is replaced by even more snow!

Things I have learned...go big with the springs and all will be well. xysport


----------



## AbsoluteH&L

I have said it before and will say it again, better to go to stiff on the springs than to soft. All springs will soften with use, lift coil or stock. I use 3 inch lift in the front and an add a leaf in the rear, To keep it cheap my add a leaf is just an extra main leaf I got from the junk yard and cut to length. Works and rides great!


----------



## asudds

I am with the V8 Grand stock front coils... worked like a charm on my XJ and the ride is still acceptable with the plow off.


----------



## pottord

*The Cherokee Fix*

I used front springs (new for $35 more than junk yard springs, the new springs cost $95 from Advance Auto) from a 93 Grand Cherokee V8. The standard coil had 9 coil turns and was made of 1/2 steel it looked like and the V8 model had 12 coil turns and was made of at least 5/8 steel. They did not raise the jeep at all but sure made a difference with the plow on it. xysport Then I put Monroe air shocks on it as well. I run about 40 psi This has fixed the problem!:bluebounc
I just pulled the plow the other day and the ride is not that bad for the set up, I did not even drop any air from the shocks....who expects a caddy ride in a jeep!


----------

